# Cody; 2006 - 2018



## tvglaser (Feb 1, 2018)

We lost our little boy of 11 years. A video of our family pictures of Cody.






He will always be with us.

Tom & Valerie


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What a wonderful tribute to your boy and probably good therapy as well to go through those photos. My heart goes out to you on the loss of your Cody. He was obviously very loved.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of your sweet Cody.... just a beautiful tribute to him...I can tell he was loved by all, I can see it in all the pics...my heart breaks for you.... prayers for you and your family......


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. I did watch your video tribute---made me think of all the dogs that I have owned and how I miss them.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Such a beautiful tribute, I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Cody.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful dog. The video is a lovely tribute to the years of love and devotion you've shared. Thanks so much for sharing it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cody*

I am so very sorry for your loss of Cody.
My Smooch and Snobear will look after him.
Love your video tribute.
I added him to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rly-list/481538-2018-rainbow-bridge-list.html


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful tribute to your precious Cody, I'm so sorry for your loss. 
My thoughts go out to you and your family. 
May these wonderful pictures and memories comfort you in the days to come.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your very handsome Cody. I lost my girl Sophie, two weeks ago - also 11 (2006-2018)..just when I _thought the tears had run out, they came back watching your very fantastic video. May all the good memories help you through this difficult time. My good thoughts and prayers are with you and your family._


----------

